# Clear Tail Lights



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was wondering if they still make or sell clear tail lights for a 97 sentra.

Like the one on this site:
http://www.mechasports.com/msr_catalog/cat_lighting/tail_lamps/taillamp_ltl03.html


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

> Get that custom look with these clear tail lamp assemblies. These replace the factory red and/or yellow-tinted light lenses with a set of *rice*, clear tai lights. The result is matching clear lenses to dress up any vehicle. *These parts are for competition and show vehicles only!*


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think he asked for your opinion on the lights, just whether or not they are still available. If you're not going to answer the question or produce any helpful feedback, don't bother posting.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just wrote what it said on the site. And you didnt reply to him either, so if you went by your own saying, you shouldnve have posted the response you did...

I dont think they are still available though. I havent seen those around at all.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You didnt write exactly what was on the site. You changed a couple of words around.

Anyway does anyone know of these and how they look.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think they are still around. i might be able to get them. i hafta check though.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I just wrote what it said on the site. And you didnt reply to him either, so if you went by your own saying, you shouldnve have posted the response you did...*


I am the moderator of this section and it's my job to help keep things in order. I, and other moderators, have noticed a high level of negative comments on this site and it's not necessary. It's one thing to say "not my style" or the equivalent, but essentially calling another person "a ricer" for wanting clear tails is a slap in the face, and is not acceptable. If you want further clarification of this distinction and what is and is not okay on this site, feel free to send me a PM. Cool  ?

To answer the question...
You might want to contact 1CLNB14 for information about where he got his clear tails.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I Think NOPI still has them....


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

NOPI doesn't have them anymore, I tried ordering them back in June and they told me that my order was cancelled because they were not produced anymore.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you serious. That sucks. I was really thinking about getting some.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If only ebay had a 'want to buy' section...

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*i got them*

i just checked one of my catalogs and it says that it is still available... do you want them ?

if you do it will be 145 including shipping and handling.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91,

Um, my car is neither rice, nor for off road use only. 
Up until a couple weeks ago, it was daily driven.
You should really think about what you post, before you post it.
My tails are 100% DOT legal, as I re-wired everything and added some 4 inch round brake/tail lights.
I bought the clears from a friend, not a dealer.






























Pics of your car Psch91???


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey 1CLNB14, you wanted pics of my car and here they are

Heres my car 

I dont mind if you have these on your car, but from looking at yours (first two pics) they arent too clear anyways, but more grayish. Also, you had to do some work to have them "legal" which in my book doesnt count as a quality part (hence "rice")
I was also just making fun of the caption since they misspelled "clear tai lights" without the L, then I just changed NICE into RICE. Also, I did not mention for off road use only, you wrote that one. Besides your car being a Nissan, what does it have to do with Nissan Motorsports International?

And if you didnt read the caption by my pics, the emblems are off now and im still looking for the candy apple red to make my amber light red.

PS Im not trying to get on your bad side, im just saying that those lights are just not something for me, go ahead and get them if thats what you want.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will not justify you with any answers to your questions.



Your car looks stock, other than the horns and painted interior......


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

It is stock, beside the painted interior, horns, and a sound system. It has 86,000 miles on it, and is an automatic ga16de. Im waiting for a _real_ car and put money into it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I am building a show car, so you don't need a "real car" for that.

I bet that Civics with clear tails have won more "best of show" awards than NSX's have......


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

Afternoon everyone. I was looking for a thread to ask a question on instead of creating a new one and this looked most appropriate. I have b14 clear tails like the ones on 1CLNB14 but have some, alot, of leaking arounf the rear passengerside one. What can I do to create a seal so I don't have my speaker box being dried out in my living doom with my daughters blow dryer? Also This last rain storm caused some of the grey carpet to come loose on the speaker box, what kind of glue should I use to put it back down with? Lemme know. Ima pick my daughter up from ballet and tell her not to ask why the radio isn't on . Thanks. Pablo


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Silicone sealant should work to seal them back up. Use 3M spray glue to put your sub box back together.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, what he said. 

I used genuine Nissan silicone for the tails.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Yea, what he said. *


'Cause I'm always right, right  ?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ya daamn riight.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*"genuine nissan silicone"*

What kind of silicone is this. Is it like a caulk type ? The tails were sealed with a black putty type substance. I went to look for several sealants and after a couple car stores offering me engine sealant and then purchasing a couple sealant products at home depot, I finally found what I thought I had which is this windshield sealand that comes in a covered role which you peel the paper off and mold as you need. I haven't opened anything yet and want to make sure I'm on the right page. What is best to clean the old stuff off with? Does the stuff you're refering to make a permenent seal lto the car like tub caulk bewen the bathroom wall and tub? "Momma always told me the only stupid question is the one you don't ask". I hope she's right. Thanks. Pablo


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, the Nissan silicone was a rolled up strip of black puddy type silicone. It was like a long, thin (about 1/4 inch) rope, with a paper type backing.


samo is a know it all


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey I have a set I will sell for $120.00 shipped. These are tail lights just like the one on that other b14. I also have the lights to go along with them. 

hit me up [email protected]


----------

